# Fluval Chi 5G, High-Tech planted



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

After reading with great interest through several Aqua-journals I decided to start my own. My inspiration was a densely planted tank that has Amazonia/Dark Water style, which I saw on my trip to Japan last year. Some refer to this style as a "Flooded Amazon Forest".

I had, and still have several challenges. First of all, I am only a beginner so I have to keep up with the development of my plants, fish and critters so they all stay happy and healthy. Secondly, the tank size is rather small, so it seems like to keep it balanced is a bit harder then the larger one. However, those challenges serve as my driving force in this hobby 

My tank is standard 5G Fluval Chi, with some modifications. So I guess it is referred as a high-tech planted tank. Which are:

1) Light Aquaray mini LED400 (for now at max intensity) 10hrs

2) Filter Fluval 204, custom plumbing (0.5in silicon tubing + 3/4in plastic 90 elbows) , ADA-style lily inlet/outlet














3) CO2 injection at 1bbl per 2-3s, I use Tygon line to deliver CO2 to the tank

4) Jagger 25W heater

Plants:

1) Echinodorus Amazonicus - Broad Sword (I think)

2) Echinodorus Red Flame Sword

3) Dwarf Anubis

4) Cabomba caroliniana

5) Java Fern

6) Sagittaria subulata

7) HC, Hemianthus callitrichoides

8) Aponogeton

Fertilizers: EI dosing with SeaChem line, 50%/week water change

Live Stock

1) Cardinal Tetra

2) Galaxy Rasbora

3) German Ram

4) Glass Catfish

5) Crystal Red Shrimp

6) Ampullaria

I think today I finished with my first aquascape (still not quite happy with it, but will do for now). And I can start counting weeks from now and observe the behavior of my little aquatic system. These are the latest shots:




















I was thinking about the frequency of the updates, and it seems to me that a by-weekly update allows to observe some results. So, I guess the next update will be in the first half of April. I hope this was something interesting to read


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. I have an AqauRay tile on my little ADA cube as well and really like it. How are you injecting the CO2? I don't see a diffuser. Are you putting it into the intake of the canister?


----------



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

I hid the diffuser behind fern at the very back. But that actually made me wander if I should leave it on the wall somewhat opposite to the outflow. On all ADA tanks that I saw they do not conceal it for some reason. 

Your ADA cube seems to have a similar volume, how do you find Aquaray's brightness level? Needed adjustment or good as it is?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The reason the ADA guys put the diffuser up front is for flow/CO2 distribution when they are using lily pipes. I am finding the same. I tried the back corners, the middle and finally up front and now have it up front. This thread has become long now, but Frank explains their thinking on it: Frank's How To Master Planted Tanks Journal

My cube is about 8 gallon total, but since I have it more than 1/3 full of ADA AS, it's about 4 gallons only now.  I love the AquaRay. It lights up this size tank perfectly and with CO2 injection, is the perfect amount of lighting. There are no dim spots in it except where I have blocked lighting with hardscape or plants.


----------



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link! That was quite a read!


----------

